# Soon kayfun v4



## andro (24/11/14)

http://www.svoemesto.de/welcome-to-svoemesto-de/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (24/11/14)

andro said:


> http://www.svoemesto.de/welcome-to-svoemesto-de/


Why you tease us so bud


----------



## andro (24/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> Why you tease us so bud


Im in the same boat . Been looking at that page everyday and today finally changed ....


----------



## kimbo (24/11/14)

andro said:


> Im in the same boat . Been looking at that page everyday and today finally changed ....


https://www.facebook.com/groups/kayfun.addicts/ .. some stuff here
Just saw this as well .. https://www.facebook.com/vapingreek/posts/10204211442259877:0

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RIEFY (24/11/14)

this looks good. out of all the authentic 3.1 i owned was the best


----------



## Phoenix (24/11/14)

I have had good vapes on Kayfuns but still, nothing has come close to the flavor of my Aqua and now I was shown this: http://shop.vapesourcela.com/aqua-v2-rebuildable-tank-atomizer-by-footoon/ , things just keep getting better and better.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (24/11/14)

Phoenix said:


> I have had good vapes on Kayfuns but still, nothing has come close to the flavor of my Aqua and now I was shown this: http://shop.vapesourcela.com/aqua-v2-rebuildable-tank-atomizer-by-footoon/ , things just keep getting better and better.


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/aqua-v2.6990/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Richard (1/12/14)

Todd's Review of the KF4
I Love the fact that you can remove the tank and mess with your build without draining your juice and filling is so easy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (6/12/14)

This is an email i received yesterday .

Dear SvoeMesto Friends,



Kayfun V4 and Accessories are available on Saturday at midday.



Kayfun V4





Kind regards

Your svoemesto.de Team

Reactions: Like 1


----------

